# Geedee and Rocketeer's Flying Legends Airshow 2014



## Geedee (Jul 11, 2014)

.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 11, 2014)

Ok mate, got you locked-in.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 11, 2014)

We're on our way tomorrow morning Gary. I'll give you a bell when we get to the site at Fowlmere - bar opens at 17.30 hrs!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2014)

looking forward to them pics fellas....


----------



## Geedee (Jul 11, 2014)

.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 11, 2014)

Nice shots Gary.

Geo


----------



## Geedee (Jul 11, 2014)

.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 11, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 11, 2014)

Great stuff Gary. The weather forecast for the rest of the weekend is mixed, with Saturday possibly being the better day, but light and heavy rain showers predicted.
I'll do my Navajo reverse rain dance before I leave in the morning, and hopefully bring some dry weather with me.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2014)

Nice shots so far guy! Hopefully the weather improves.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 11, 2014)

Great shots Gary. Wonder how they got the P-26 over there for the show. Is that the P-40 that was in an OD Pearl Harbor camo with big white letters or is that another one? Can't be many of those early model P-40s around.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 11, 2014)

Awesome photos!!!


----------



## Geedee (Jul 12, 2014)

.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 12, 2014)

Very nice Gary, gotta love the P-26.

Geo


----------



## Rocketeer (Jul 12, 2014)

Here are my 10! Not as good as Garys

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Jul 12, 2014)

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Rocketeer (Jul 12, 2014)

I enjoyed this one too!


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 12, 2014)

Outstanding guys. Gary, regarding your first pictures and the haze. I had some photos with lots of haze and tried something on Paint.net as a lark...









...the photos cleaned up pretty well, I think. I used the Autolevel Adjustment shown below. Might be worth a shot.






Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 12, 2014)

Awesome pics gents!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 12, 2014)

Geedee said:


> I'm off for a cold shower now.... a very cold shower !!!



....and just when I was beginning to like you again....


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 13, 2014)

Great shots guys!!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 13, 2014)

Great stuff guys. Tony, don't sell yourself short. Those are excellent pics. Hope the weather co-operated for you gents and I'm looking forward to more.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 14, 2014)

Nice pics chaps, and great to meet up with you both again, even though it was relatively brief.
Just got back tonight, seriously knackered!
Went back to DX today, and talked to the P-26 crew, who were loading the aircraft into a shipping container for return to the 'States. It taxied out for it's display yesterday (Sunday) and waited at the 'Hold' for quite some time, before returning to it's parking slot. Apparently the cross-wind component had gone above safety limits.
After talking to Gary, and some of the crews today, it seems that a number of aircraft were stuck on the Continent, socked-in due to bad weather. These included both Ju52s, the Red Bull P-38 and the Avenger, with other aircraft either at Duxford or in the UK not flying, again due to wind, cloud, rain or visibility.
Still an excellent show though, and I'll post some of my pics, when sorted, in an additional thread.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 15, 2014)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2014)

Great shots guys!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 15, 2014)

Great to see the weather held out for the flying displays. Great photos as usual Gary, lucky sod!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 16, 2014)

Excellent coverage, excellent aircraft. Thanks for the post fellas. Feel free to drop a few more pics into it if you have them.

Rotten luck with the weather.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2014)

great series of pics Guys!


----------



## Geedee (Jul 17, 2014)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 17, 2014)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 17, 2014)

.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Geedee (Jul 17, 2014)

.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 17, 2014)

Good stuff Gary. I got a few 'bloopers' too, mainly due to trying to twist the zoom barrel with stiff hands, and the odd 'finger trouble' with focusing.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 17, 2014)

Excellent shots Gary!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 17, 2014)

Excellent shots Gary! I'm still GREEN!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 19, 2014)

A few bloopers? Hell, I get 90% bloopers and 10% presentable shots! Good ones Gary.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 19, 2014)

Look bl**dy good to me....


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## Micdrow (Jul 20, 2014)

More please


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 20, 2014)

Yes.............More please!


----------

